# Exhaust question



## 1stSFG (Dec 15, 2014)

Happy holidays to all.

I've developed an issue that I'm wondering if anyone else has dealt with? I've got a 928ta and after 30 minutes of work I end up with a sore throat ends up battling a sinus infection. It no doubt is from huffing the exhaust. I'm wearing one of those valved respirators now and it helps but I mean wtf? 
I considered going with a cab, but I'd likely have to mod it because they stop right about where the muff sits. I've considered an upgraded muff but cant find anything like that. And really it might just make things worse. My though there was hanging a 8" muff will throw the exhaust further out. Don't know? 
Thanks in advance. Keep the rubber side down he man blower owners.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There are cabs that only attach to the handlebars, that could be an option:

http://simage1.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/1/168473_ts.jpg

If the cab is low enough, it should keep the exhaust from getting underneath.
What type of snowblower are you dealing with?
make and model?

Failing that, you could maybe extend the exhaust upward, rig an exhaust extension pipe..I dont know exactly _how_ it could be built, and how you could incorporate the muffler, thats a separate issue! 
but regardless of how its built, it would likely solve the problem, because you could get the exaust up high enough that it passes over your head, even if the wind is blowing the exaust straight at you..here is a vid of an exaust mod:






those are my two ideas! 

Scot


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

You can also install a OEM exhaust deflector if you want, it mounts right onto the exhaust shield, is standard on the newer models and is only $5 something through boats.com.

18331-ZE3-811 HONDA CAP, MUFFLER (Honda Code 8416174)


Here is how it looks, I installed it using self tapping screws. Mine is pointed forward, you can install it to deflect exhaust gases upwards, backwards or down.


----------



## 1stSFG (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a Honda HS928 Scot.

It looks like that deflector is a winnah! From VT to NH thanks for the tip!! I'll take a stab at asking if you know the part number off hand JnC? Gradis

That's a sheet load of part numbers to the 18331 link..........A little cross referencing and I should be fine. lol


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The link I posted is direct page to boats.com where you can purchase the item or you can use ebay as on ebay they go for $6~12 with shipping. 

Part number is 18331-ZE3-811

the deflector is used for many variations of GX240, GX270 etc thats why you see all those links on the page above.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and you may want to cross reference that PN with amazon. Sometimes a little searching outside the box, with the right numbers, can save you some coin.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

here ya go


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the unfrozen TUNDRA.


----------

